# I am curious to know the age you brought your v puppy home



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Please give me examples of potty training eg accidents in the house. Difficult crate training. Biting heel nipping. Chewing and anxiety disorders. Please specify the age the dog came home and the age the dog out grew the negative behavior.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Potty training was a breeze, no accidents. Crate traIning was a sInch not much crying slept through the night. Field training was easy no check cord and commands were taken with ease. Is sociable with almost every other dog he knows.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

You didn't put many age options ???
My first v was about 9 months. No problems in the house but was pretty wild outside. :-X
Similar situation when we got our second vizsla. He never had any vices but I had to calm him when out and about. Still do : He was only seven months when he joined our family,but he had the benefit of the two older bitches.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Honestly I'm trying to debunk the theory of 10 weeks a pose to 8 weeks. That is why I kept the pool to the relative age a puppy is brought home.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My last two dogs were young adults when I brought them home, so I can't comment about that personally.

But... I've been told (by people who know a lot more than I do) that if you give the puppy two extra weeks (10 wks. vs. 8 wks.) with Mom and littermates, the puppy learns much more quickly about bite inhibition. These early lessons are taught to him by Mom and littermates, and therefore, a little less teaching by humans is required later on. Puppy learns it hurts to be bitten hard, and also learns to soften up his own bite. Regardless of the age when puppy comes to live in his forever home, he will still need some time to master the art of bite inhibition. Naturally, it will help when he's not teething any more.

The goal, of course, is to end up with a dog like my Willie boy. He is a big boy and could do devastating damage with his teeth and jaws if he wanted to. But when he takes my hand in his mouth, he's as gentle as a butterfly.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles was 9 weeks when we brought him home. 2 accidents, very minimal biting and destruction. Crate training took 3 days. Overall he was a very good puppy. He is fearful with new people inside a house or store and we have had difficulty with recall after the age 11 months. Just got an e collar to help. He's great with dogs. We also just signed him up for day camp once a week to work on his socialization with new people.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Riley was 9 weeks old and it was rather funny when he had accidents he would go to the kitchen floor. Which was awesome because we could just 409 the spot and then mop it. And not have to mess with our spot bot.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

11 weeks, he was actually a rehome. Previous owner got him from breeder at 8 weeks.

Bad about nipping and some accidents but already crate trained and very social. Even now, good with other dogs and people, comfortable with pretty much all noises... But does fear large stationary objects (statutes, etc). He is 6 months. Very minimal in terms of biting and destruction and very gentle with my 4 year old son as well


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly was actually about 7 and a half weeks when we brought her home. Lots and lots of accidents, no bite inhibition (only just become better with training - now 18 weeks). Chewing skirting boards and door frames still ongoing but as for our belongings not really a problem. Crate training took weeks and we are still working on daytime crating. Very anxious when left alone, regardless of whether we are in or out but slowly getting there.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Boris was 8 weeks old when we bought him home. Crate training was totally unsuccessful (partially due to my own ignorance) and caused him a lot of stress. Everything improved very quickly once we decided to leave the crate door open at night. He did pee and poo at night for a few weeks but always went on the pad by the back door. He was basically paper trained when he came home, so if we weren't quick enough to open a door to let him out he would go on the paper by the back door.

I do not believe in forcing potty training through the night when they are 8 weeks old as their bladders just aren't big enough(in most cases) to go through the night - so why force the issue.

He has never chewed anything other than his own toys. He is not the bravest of dogs and can be very wary of strangers. Then sometimes he goes bounding up to other strangers - not sure what to make of this. My vet has said keeping him entire may help his confidence grow.

The only problem we had and still have a year later is his fear of traffic. I have worked hard to overcoming this problem, and had hoped that walking him with the old Dane would give him the confidence, but we have seen no progress on this issue.

I find it interesting that you think leaving a puppy with it's litter and mother for a longer period of time might help with some problems like bit inhibition. Maybe, I couldn't say but most pups are weaned from the mother by 5 - 6 weeks so I doubt the mother has much influence. The prime time for a puppy to bond/ imprint with you is 5 weeks - diminishing there after so the longer you leave bring that pup home to bond with you is decreasing by the week. Again I doubt that this has any long term effect re bonding.

One of the best dogs I every had, easy to train, devoted to me and my family, gentle but brave - a dog of a life time. Shula, came home at 5 weeks, as there were 12 puppies (Gt Dane) in the litter. 

Interesting thread.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

I brought Milo home at 11 weeks. We never had an issue with biting or the "shark attacks". Crate training was a nightmare and so was house training. I'd say the crate training took about 2-3 months, house training wasn't successful until he was about 6 months.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Ester was just over 7 weeks when we brought her home, almost a year ago (Easter 2012). From day one she has been very very clean. She has never soiled her crate or beds. I could count on one hand the number of 'accidents' she had initially, and don't think she has pooped indoors at all. I was just proactive, and took her out at all the right times I think, no pressure. Just let her be a puppy and praised at the right time. It just must have 'clicked' for her. I think her breeder had them all out regularly too, which obviously helped. I was expecting her to pee/poop everywhere, as my previous dogs have done. She has been an absolute dream in that respect. So that was the plus side - now.......well crate training - wow that's been an experience. Maybe some of you have read my posts previously re Ester barking and me having to get up in the night. It's been a long long road, but we are slowly seeing some improvement. She does stay quiet all night sometimes, but mostly I have to get up at least once, and never get a lay in now. :'( I know there is a way of stopping this, but unfortunately my hubby won't share the bed with her (spoilsport)! She is also incredibly vocal (especially at night), and can be wild indoors, very mouthy at times. We also had some issues with resource guarding. She is an absolute angel outdoors, and incredibly quiet, she doesn't usually bark, even on a vizz whizz! Her recall is a working progress!!! Her best feature is that she is so adorable and very loving.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy was a breeze at potty training but was a monster when it came to chewing, at 2 I now have to ween her out of her crate as she loves the bloody thing and sees it as her sanctuary, she still goes in it when I go to work as I am scared of her running around the house on her own and hurting herself, I have had her 2 years on 22nd April, that's her official birthday and I am getting her a pet igloo to replace her crate which I will introduce slowly into her frantic crazy world...............then I will eventually remove the crate, from the crate addict...watch this space.. ??? apart from that Darcy has been an absolute joy to behold and such an important member of the family..oh I forgot to add I got Darcy at 6 weeks...very early in my eyes, I had just lost my best buddy a Weimaraner, and this little thing turned up and saved me .....


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Darcy, just had to reply....couldn't help myself ;D I Don't think Ester has ever been that keen on her crate - unless I'm in there with her, which I am every night, to settle her down and cover her up! I have often thought of bedding down in it myself, I've spent so much flamin time in it!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have been in the crate at times myself, as well as the dog house, from day one I made a rod for my own back by allowing Darcy into the bed...and under the blankets, but during the day if I am out she is more than happy to go into her crate, a real little madam...I dont think I will ever get rid of the crate and it's so big ....


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Depends on the individual dog and owner for each "issue" you list. And how much time and training one can devote and the experience. That being said:
Hunter was 8 weeks - she was a breeze to house & crate train, typical puppy biting but very gentle and calm demeanor. My mom was also home for her first few months so the training was easy

Wager was 2.5 yrs old so no puppy antics

Brandy was 12 weeks - she was already house & crate trained and was amazing as a puppy and adult. To date, she goes off leash everyone and listens the best. For her I was able to put a lot of time and effort into her training (the breeder kept 3 puppies and brought them into the obedience facility I taught at and I helped rotate and train the puppies at puppy class and then kept up the training). Brandy also had lived with her dam and 2 litter mates for 12 weeks and then came into a house with Hunter and Wager, so her bite inhibition was spot on.

Maya was 8 weeks - my dad worked from home so she house trained fairly quickly, crate training was good too and her bite inhibition to date has been good, she is very gentle with my daughter

Titan was 8 weeks - he house trained the slowest of the past V's and crate trained the worst, most likely due to the fact I was potty training my daughter at the same time and hubby and I were both working. His bite inhibition is good, he has learned a lot of patience and tolerance of a very pokey toddler! He is amazing with her, but also had Brandy as guidance.


----------



## NowakVizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Igor came home at 8 weeks. Most things have been pretty easy with him. He started enjoying his crate after the second night home and was potty trained within a week. We did have to take soft toys away from him recently and only give him antlers and nylabones. He des ruffed all his stuffed animals. As of recent he has regressed with his crate training and had a few accidents in there but only when we left him alone. We ended up taking his bedding out and leaving him on the hard plastic surface and it seemed to fix the problem. He was piddling on his blanket and then balling it up in the corner. He has no fear and loves people more then dogs.

He is the best dog ever. I have never loved a creature more (don't tell my husband jk).


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like this post seems like it puts some perspective on the original question. There are so many variable it would not be easy to determine how much diffrent a puppy would be at 10 weeks apose to 8 weeks. But grandpa always said 10 weeks is when the magic happens. 



quote author=maplevizsla link=topic=8093.msg61935#msg61935 date=1364164860]



Depends on the individual dog and owner for each "issue" you list. And how much time and training one can devote and the experience. That being said:
Hunter was 8 weeks - she was a breeze to house & crate train, typical puppy biting but very gentle and calm demeanor. My mom was also home for her first few months so the training was easy

Wager was 2.5 yrs old so no puppy antics

Brandy was 12 weeks - she was already house & crate trained and was amazing as a puppy and adult. To date, she goes off leash everyone and listens the best. For her I was able to put a lot of time and effort into her training (the breeder kept 3 puppies and brought them into the obedience facility I taught at and I helped rotate and train the puppies at puppy class and then kept up the training). Brandy also had lived with her dam and 2 litter mates for 12 weeks and then came into a house with Hunter and Wager, so her bite inhibition was spot on.

Maya was 8 weeks - my dad worked from home so she house trained fairly quickly, crate training was good too and her bite inhibition to date has been good, she is very gentle with my daughter

Titan was 8 weeks - he house trained the slowest of the past V's and crate trained the worst, most likely due to the fact I was potty training my daughter at the same time and hubby and I were both working. His bite inhibition is good, he has learned a lot of patience and tolerance of a very pokey toddler! He is amazing with her, but also had Brandy as guidance.
[/quote]


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash was 8 weeks old.
June was 7 1/2 weeks old.
Lucy was 12 weeks old.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

ZigZag is right, so many variables can affect behaviors. 

Do you think a pup that goes home at 10 weeks who had 3 other litters mates also stay behind would be different than the pup that goes home at 10 weeks but only had its dam? 

Would these same 2 pups be different if 1 was raised in the kitchen handled by children daily or if the other was raised in a garage by a single person?

Do you think the pups who both go home at 10 weeks raised by a stay at home mom with 5 kids who has little time and devotion would be different than the 10 week old pup raised by an experienced multi-titled dog household and owner??

Lastly, what about each pups exposure to society and pivotal fears? 

Doesn't matter what age they go home at - too many variables can affect their outcome, how they handle certain situation and behaviors.

Now, how about the 1st born and runt debate??


----------

